# Forenbersicht > Boards, Segel & Zubehr >  >  "Leichtwindsegel" fr Binnensee

## Dell

Hallo,

ich (75kg,Schlaufen fahren klappt, Wasserstart noch nicht aber in Arbeit) bin im moment auf der Suche nach einem geeignetem Segel fr mein 125er Tabou Rocket 08!

Im moment hab ich ein 6,0 und 6,8 Segel die fr den Anfang ganz in Ordnung waren aber mir halt jetzt einfach viel zu klein sind fr meine "Homespots" Brombachsee und Altmhlsee!  :Smile: 

Im moment bin ich ziemlich vom North X-Type 08 begeistert, keine Camber und fr so 300 Euro zu bekommen! 

Meine Frage ist jetzt diese: Das X-type gibt es in 7,8qm und mit dieser Segelgre knnt ich meinen 460er Mast und die Gabel weiterfahren oder in 8,2qm wobei ich hier neuen Mast und neue Gabel brauch! Ich weis jetzt nicht ob sich die 0,4qm jetzt so extrem auswirken oder ob ich vll sogar noch ein bisschen grer gehen sollte?!

Danke schonmal an alle die mir helfen!  :Smile: 

Gre Dell

----------


## brewcrew

Moin...hinter der Formulierung * Leichtwindsegel * steckt ja in der Regel der Wunsch doch noch zu gleiten, wenn es eigentlich nicht reicht...

Da gibt es nur 2 Mglichkeiten, Volumen oder Quadratmeter (am besten von beidem reichlich  :Wink:  )...

Rckfrage: Warum unbedingt  ohne Camber? Ein Segel mit Cambern und mglichst tiefen Profil (zum beispiel Sailloft Traction oder das Sailloft CrossPro)erleichtert das Angleiten ungemein (geht allerdings etwas zu Lasten der Endgeschwindigkeit)
Bei modernen 2 Camber Segeln steht das Profil von Anfang an fr den Vortrieb zur Verfgung und die Rotation ist nicht wirklich schlechter als bei camberlosen Segeln (auch dort mssen die Latten beim Shiften ja irgendwie am Mast vorbei, was bei einem tiefen Trimm i.d.R. auch mit nem krftigen Ruck am Rigg erledigt ist).
Das auf- und abbauen ist auch entspannter geworden, denn bei den aktuellen Segeln wird der Mast beim Aufbauen zunchst vollstndig an den Camber vorbei in die Masttasche gesteckt und diese dann nachtrglich auf den Mast geklickt.
(ein Kinderspiel...wenn man sich an die Aufbauanleitung hlt )

Ein schlapper halber Quadratmer(0,4) bringt in diesem Windbereich (<4bft) nicht wirklich die Entscheidung, durch energisches Anpumpen lsst sich das sicher egalisieren. Segel grsser 8m auf 125 l ist auch nicht jederman(n)s Sache. Dann auch noch zustzlich in Mast und Gabel zu investieren...  
Grade wenn Du erst am Anfang Deiner Surfkarriere stehst ist ist das vielleicht nicht unbedingt ntig.

gruss aus HH

----------


## peterkesten

Als Faustregel fr die Segelabstufungen gilt m.W. "20% mehr Segelflche als beim nchstkleineren". Wenn man also vom 6.8er ausgeht kommt man auf 6,8 + 1,36 = 8,16 qm. Demzufolge wrde das 8.2er auf jeden Fall besser passen. Insbesondere, da ich schon fter gehrt habe, dass die Segelabstufungen im "oberen Bereich" noch ein wenig grer gewhlt werden knnen. Hngt natrlich auch noch immer vom jeweiligen Segelmodell ab. 
Andererseits ist 8.2 fr 125 l wirklich nicht so ganz ohne, wie brewcrew ja auch schon schrieb.  Nach dieser Regel passen ja auch dein 6.2er und das 6.8er nicht so ganz zusammen (Abstand zu klein). Welches der beiden Segel fhrst Du denn fter/lieber?

----------


## brewcrew

Peter hat recht, was die Abstnde angeht, nen 7.5 mit ordentlich Vortrieb und Du kannst das 6.8er verkaufen... bist du allerdings ein Freund der Feinabstufung und willst nicht zustzlich in Gabel&Mast investieren ginge die Variante mit einem echten Frhgleitsegel in 7.5...

oder Du machst Ngel mit Kpfen und kaufst 8.5er mit Gabel und Mast ...

Du hast die Qual der Wahl...  :Big Smile:

----------


## Dell

Ohne Camber weil ich halt denke das Manver fahren damit nicht so gut klappt wobei ich keine persnliche Erfahrung habe!  :Smile: 

Hmm...also fters fahr ich das 6.8er aber das ist wie gesagt zu klein! 
Habt ihr vll einen Vorschlag welches Segel da gut zu mir passen wrde ganz egal ob mit oder ohne Camber?

ber das Sailoft Traction hab ich halt gelesen das es sehr schwer in den Ben zu kontrollieren ist und eher zu bestndigen "Leichtwind" passt, den wir hier aber nicht so haben! Ich weis nicht ob mir hier jemand vll von einer anderen Erfahrung erzhlen kann!  :Smile: 

Gre Dell

----------


## brewcrew

...das muss aber ein alter Bericht ber das Traction gewesen sein...so um 2006 vielleicht?
Ich fahre das 2007er und es zeigt auch beim bauchigen LW-Trimm schon LooseLeech...
der Trimm ist beim 2009er noch variabler geworden, das LL noch deutlicher...

Wenn es bei Dir einen Sailloft-Hndler in der Nhe hat (kannst Du auf der Sailloft Homepage[www.sailloft.de] mal schauen) dann sollte es mglich sein ein Testsegel zu leihen. 
Das Aufriggen solltest Du Dir nochmal kurz erlutern lassen -ist nicht wirklich tricky, aber besser man wei wie und spart sich unntiges Gezerre)...

gruss Thomas

----------


## peterkesten

Ich (85 kg) hab das Traction in 7,5 qm. Noch das "alte" Modell aus 2007. LooseLeech gibts bei entsprechender Vorlieksspannung. Unterwegs bin ich bisher auch nur auf den bigen Binnenseen Sddeutschlands und kann mich ber mangelnde Kontrollierbarkeit nicht wirklich beklagen. Ich werde mir bei nchster Gelegenheit auch noch das 8.5er zulegen, das entspricht dann eher meiner Gewichtsklasse bei den hier blichen 3-4 Bft. Fr Dich sollte das 7.5er vermutlich gut gehen. Umgewhnungsbedrftig sind halt die Camber. Man muss etwas (mit der Segelhand) an der Gabel rucken, damit die Latten umschlagen - bei Leichtwind geht das nicht von allein. Dafr SIND sie dann aber bei Leichtwind auch auf der richtigen Seite - nicht wie bei meinen Camberlosen, die sich dann oft immer noch in die falsche Richtung biegen. Freestyle wrde ich mit so einem Cambersegel trotzdem nicht machen ;-). Und auch das Handling beim Sail 180er, Helitack, etc. ist schon etwas besonders. Halse ist eigentlich der gleiche Vorgang wie ohne Camber. Mag das Segel in der Summe gesehen sehr. Und vielleicht ist die berlegung, das 6.8er wegzugeben und dafr ein 7.5er Traction zu nehmen gar nicht schlecht. Du fhrst das 6.8er ja vermutlich fter, weil es etwas mehr Vortrieb hat, aber noch nicht genug. Also knntest Du es austauschen. Das nchstkleinere Segel wre dann das 6.2er, das passt von der Abstufung schon besser und das wre dann auch das richtige Segel fr mehr Wind oder fr sehr wenig Wind (zum rumtrickseln, wenn der Wind eh nicht zum gleiten reicht).

----------


## Willi Wusel

Hallo Dell,

ich fahre selbst mit dem tabou 125 ein North Cross Fire 7,8 qm. Das Segel ist schon ganz schn schwer und unhandlich fr den Wasserstart. Besonders bei Leichtwind. Schotstart ist auch schon recht knackig. Beim Frhgleiten bin ich allerdings immer ganz vorne dabei (75 - 78 Kg). Die neueren Segel, eventuell mit Camber sind da sicher noch besser (Frhgleiten, Gewicht). 

Ich wrde mir deshalb kein grsseres Segel kaufen, da mir dann der Surfspass wegen der Unhandlichkeit doch abhanden geht.

VG

Willi

----------


## tigger1983

also ich bin nicht sicher obs sinn macht ein Segel >8qm ohne camber zu fahren, wenn das Handling als begrndung her halten soll...
Also meiner Meinung nach kann man bei Segeln >6qm eh nicht mehr von Handling sprechen.

Weil ich aber nicht soo oft <5bft bei mir habe, habe ich mir auch en Slalom board +8,5er Gaastra GTX besorgt (3camber)
Und was soll man sagen, handling ist wie erwartet beschissen, aber das ist dabei egal, weils damit eh nur gerade ausgeht und ne Powerhalse geht damit allemal. Und das gute bei den Cambersegeln ist, sie reagieren sofort, nicht so gedmpft wie ohne camber, ausserdem hatte ich bis jetzt noch nie das gefhl gehabt der druckpunkt knnte wandern. Obwohl ca. 5-6 bft und ich mit 7qm bei 65 war das Segel immer noch zu halten, nur das Board war nicht  mehr unten zu halten. Also die dinger sind ewig fahrbar.
Man muss halt nur wissen was man will. 
Wenn man lieber was tricksen will, sollte man wohl doch lieber bei 6qm bleiben und dmpeln...

----------


## zeelaender

mu tigger ein wenig widersprechen. Habe mein 3-Camber Freeracer im Frhjahr gegen ein aktuelles 09er 8,6er ohne Camber getauscht (Marke sag ich jetzt mal nicht, um es neutral zu halten). Subjektiver Eindruck: im passiven Angleiten bei Leichtwind ein Tick schwcher, was sich ausgleichen lsst durch mehr Abfallen und notfalls leichtes Anpumpen. Bei Druck im Segel kein Nachteil im Angleiten. Druckpunktstabilitt ausgezeichnet, spre so gut wie keinen Nachteil zum Cambersegel und kann es locker bis mittlere 5 Bft fahren (75kg; war selber berrascht). Handling um Lngen besser, sowohl beim Dmpeln, als auch beim Halsen. Habe sogar schon Sachen wie Heli-Tack damit gemacht (wie gesagt 8,6 !). Versuch dass mal mit 3 Cambern. Fazit fr mich: nie wieder Camber-Segel, wenn ich nur Freeriden will und keine Rennen fahren mchte.

----------


## frorider

Servus Dell,
ich habe auch die bayrischen Seen vor der Haustr und bin mit meinem 6.2 Alpha nur sehr sporadisch ins Gleiten gekommen. Fr alles zwischen 3 und 4 bft habe ich mir zu meinem 122er Brett jetzt ein 7.5er mit 2 Cambern geholt. Funktioniert gut (bei meinen 73 kg), ist noch einigermaen akzeptabel im Handling und gleitet frh an. Die Abstufung zum 6.2er ist auch ok. 
Was Du sowieso beachten musst: wenn Du Deinen Gabelbaum fr das groe Segel ganz raus ziehst kann es gut passieren das er Dir mit dem groen Segel um die Ohren fliegt. Da wirst Du um die Investition sowieso nicht herum kommen.

----------


## tigger1983

Naja also zu den "tricks" es ist wohl durchaus mglich welche mit nimm 8,5er Segel zu machen, allerdings sollte man diese auch schon gut beherschen. Weil ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das es spass macht mit nem 8,5er auch wenns keine Camber hat, en neues Manver zu erlernen.
Das macht man dann 3-4 mal und man ist im Arsch vom Segel frei kriegen frs starten... Obs nu Wasserstart oder shotstart ist. Bei der Segelgre ist wohl beides recht anstrengend ...
Und naja den trick mit dem Abfallen und Anpumpen kann man bei den Cambersegeln auch machen, wobei man dann wieder schneller angleitet  :Wink: 

Aber naja wie gesagt bei der gre gehts mir nur noch ums ballern, und auch ein bisschen um die fitness.
Da Zhlen wohl die persnlichen vorlieben. Und ganz ehrlich ich wrde lieber immer das 6,2er fahren knnen ^^

----------

